# Worm Grunting: A Mystery Solved



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/18/science/21wormgrunting.html?_r=1&ref=science&oref=slogin


----------



## NickAdams (Jul 8, 2008)

very interesting, i had never heard of this before. I'll have to try it next time I'm getting skunked using flies.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I want to know how the first guy to grunt worms came up with the idea.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

All of us as youngsters collected worms this way just as our fathers did. We used a thin round 3-tine fork, stick it in the ground all the way, and then just bounce the handle with finger tips for steady rhythm. A well watered lawn is fine and If present the worms will come out of the ground within a minute. When the tines loosen too much from the bouncing (3-5 minutes), move about 10-feet repeat the process. It usually took about 3 to 5 spot checks to have enough worms for evening of bluegill fishing.


----------

